# Tesla App “Temporary Maintenance”



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Not sure if this was posted anywhere, wanted to get this message up as quickly as I could. The Tesla app is having issues today. If you try to log out and then log back in, you won't be able to. If you don't log out, you can still use it as your phone key. I carry a key card on me as I believe most of us do so the phone not working wouldn't be a big deal, but in case anyone doesn't, or didn't know what was going on, the Tesla app is experiencing maintenance, and don't log out!

Edit to add link to TMC thread. I went looking for any news when I kept having issues with the app all day. This was all I could find.
https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/2694033/


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> Not sure if this was posted anywhere, wanted to get this message up as quickly as I could. The Tesla app is having issues today. If you try to log out and then log back in, you won't be able to. If you don't log out, you can still use it as your phone key. I carry a key card on me as I believe most of us do so the phone not working wouldn't be a big deal, but in case anyone doesn't, or didn't know what was going on, the Tesla app is experiencing maintenance, and don't log out!
> 
> Edit to add link to TMC thread. I went looking for any news when I kept having issues with the app all day. This was all I could find.
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/2694033/


Same here since early this morning


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Yep, seeing reports of this on the various Facebook groups as well. Guessing an authentication server is down.

FWIW I can log into MyTesla, but my session was reset sometime over the last 24 hours. (I always have a Model 3 Design Studio window open to help manage cravings. )


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm seeing the same thing, started yesterday but I can still lock/unlock the car, I just can't see the status or adjust the climate controls.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Well I’m glad I never logged out. The proximity functions all continued worked which was also nice. 

Sadly no pre-cooling today. First world problem realized


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks like it’s finally back!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

It worked all day for me until the evening it wouldn't update. Musta been a big system update. Did y'all see the new Store pages?
Plus the inventory pages are new to me but I haven't looked at those in a while


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

Still down for me, called support and they reset my password to be sure but all I'm seeing is network time out the page.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

Not only is the app not working but the Tesla website forums are timing out this morning. This is no software glitch but IMO some serious network issue like a denial of service attack or some sort of hack. Whatever is going on, it’s still happening as of 07:06 PDT.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Still down for me as well, "unknown error" is all the app says.


----------



## josephwit (Mar 29, 2018)

Last night, app reported "Temporary Maintenance", but the phone key worked. This morning I am seeing "unknown error", and my key is disconnected as well. I have a feeling this "maintenance" wasn't planned...


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

One of the threads in my initial post is now at 14 pages... looks like we still have issues! Hang in there everyone!


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

It has now been 20 hours since Tesla first Tweeted about this problem and that tweet was not immediately upon the start of the outage. We should all expect "temporary" planed and unplanned outages but we are now approaching 24 hours. In my opinion there are two issues here
1- An outage of this magnitude (seems to be impacting customers world wide) should never take this long to correct, this should be categorized severity 1, all staff on deck 24x7 to fix immediately. This is not the white house, IT staff don't get to play golf in Florida on weekends during a crisis. 

2- Tesla's communication on this issue is unacceptable, a single tweet in the last 24 hours is not nearly enough. Tesla really needs to hire a good a communications director!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Mine updated at 403am. Now still unknown error but phone key works fine


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Mine is down again too


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Just this very moment is the first time my phone could connect to the Tesla servers and updated my car's status to parked (at home) vs 'driving'...

Also, perhaps cause the car kept trying to phone-home - the freshly charged battery from mid day Sat lost 5+ miles


----------



## josephwit (Mar 29, 2018)

Just came back up for a minute, back down, and now it’s up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Ken Voss said:


> It has now been 20 hours since Tesla first Tweeted about this problem and that tweet was not immediately upon the start of the outage. We should all expect "temporary" planed and unplanned outages but we are now approaching 24 hours. In my opinion there are two issues here
> 1- An outage of this magnitude (seems to be impacting customers world wide) should never take this long to correct, this should be categorized severity 1, all staff on deck 24x7 to fix immediately. This is not the white house, IT staff don't get to play golf in Florida on weekends during a crisis.
> 
> 2- Tesla's communication on this issue is unacceptable, a single tweet in the last 24 hours is not nearly enough. Tesla really needs to hire a good a communications director!


Well the fact they even said anything puts them head and shoulders above the rest. 
The app for the LEAF is constantly up and down and NISSAN won't even adddress it.

And how do you know they aren't full up working on it? I bet they have the appropriate people working it.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey! Mines up now. At 1035am CT


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Mines up. Had to kill and restart app to connect.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Up here as well.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Here as well!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Now I’m getting unknown error again. Lol

EDIT: I hit the refresh a few times and got it to connect. But it took quite a few times of refreshing.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Now I'm getting unknown error again. Lol


Wow... same here


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wow... same here


Yup 2:54 CT. Unknown error again


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

All seemed to be fixed and working this morning for me before my trip in to work... hope the same is true for everyone else. Maybe if that's the case we can close this thread?

I don't know if any of them happen to read this forum but I'd like to post a THANK YOU here to all those Tesla employees and/or contractors that worked over the weekend to get the app back up and running!


----------

